# Beretta APX and PX4



## salisbury74 (Jan 26, 2014)




----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I would like to have the APX Compact myself. Nice pistols you have there!


----------



## salisbury74 (Jan 26, 2014)

I went to the rage last Sat to shot the APX for the first time very nice.


----------



## t4terrific (Oct 24, 2015)

I’d like to try them both. Especially an APX Compact.


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

Nice, own a few PX4's. I'm a DA/SA man myself.


----------



## corneileous (Feb 17, 2018)

I’d like to try that new APX, I’m just not too big on striker-fired. I have a few Storms that are nice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Owen Johnson (Jun 12, 2020)

I modified a full size frame to the centurion size and got this


----------



## Owen Johnson (Jun 12, 2020)

Here's the modified apx not photo shopped


----------

